
Intro to Unintrusive JavaScript with Django - naish
http://lethain.com/entry/2008/sep/21/intro-to-unintrusive-javascript-with-django/
======
ojbyrne
I always thought the correct buzzword for what he's describing is "Unobtrusive
Javascript." Google backs me with 120k search results for Unobtrusive vs 5.4k
for Unintrusive. I do realize that the meaning is similar.

~~~
naish
I agree with you. The title comes from the author unedited.

